# When Birthday Presents Go Wrong!



## BassAddict (Jul 4, 2011)

So me and Joe have been bickering for years, hes wanted to shave my head and I just wanted a good price on it. I was figuring on about $100 (supply and demand thing) and he was figuring on about $20 since it was a free haircut. So this year since I couldn't decide on anything to get him (and I needed a haircut) I figured for his birthday Id grant him his wish and let him shave me BIC BALD!! In his package he got a bottle of whiskey and a ball cap for me, and a shaver for him. He got the joke immediately and after a few days delay because of scheduling conflicts and a few nice tall shots It was off to see barber Joe.





Just for the record in this shot im laughing, not crying!!!!!!!!!




But Wait theres more!




Bic bald!! (not crying again there was shaving water in my eye)



A little nicked so no tip for him!



All in all WORST GIFT EVER!! but then again I dont think i ever seen him smile over a gift like he did in that first cut photo and for that id do it again. 

So which one do ya think HairyBassAddict



Or BaldyBassAddict


----------



## linehand (Jul 4, 2011)

Man...that's a nice lookin head you have there :lol: :lol: :lol: Definately the no hair version but I think you should go Amish with the beard and shave the stache!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking good Denny,  You got b*lls to do that


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 4, 2011)

The bald look is in, and it's got to be a lot cooler down there in MS. 

My damn hairline is rapidly retreating, and if it gets too bad I may have to do the same thing........maybe one day, but not soon, lol. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 4, 2011)

I am digging the bald BassAddict - next time I get to do the shaving


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 4, 2011)

Easy maintnance brother I save a ton of money not having to buy shampoo :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 4, 2011)

i did it for a laugh 9 years ago,now i get the #1 every week.smoooth


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 4, 2011)

Summer means hair is optional. :LOL2: 

#2 IN THE SUMMER FOR ME

Jamie


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks good.
I shave mine in the summer grow it during winter.


----------



## dougdad (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks good man!... I keep mine real short, 1/4 - 1/2 inch, just enough to say I have hair and it is real easy to take care of. I also cut it myself, then the wife trims around the ears and does the neckline for me, at $14 for a hair cut, and figuring two a month I am saving over $300 a year that can go to hunting and fishing activities :mrgreen:


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 5, 2011)

I use clippers on the lowest setting possible...year round haha.

It just makes things so much easier. I have been shavin my own head for about the last 5 years now. Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> I use clippers on the lowest setting possible...year round haha.
> 
> It just makes things so much easier. I have been shavin my own head for about the last 5 years now. Wouldn't have it any other way!



Same here! Started as a dare from my brother in law in 2002 when he came back from the Marine Boot Camp. Have not had hair on my head since and never will.


----------



## njTom (Jul 5, 2011)

Bald looks better. Now just shave the sides to give yourself a goatee!!


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 5, 2011)

I do my own cuts as well, but use the #2 guard, want a bit to show (what's left anyway :mrgreen: ) gettin' a bit thin on top naturally so wear a hat in the winter time and let it shine during the warmer months.


----------



## Crankworm (Jul 5, 2011)

njTom said:


> Bald looks better. Now just shave the sides to give yourself a goatee!!



You sound jealous he has hair to cut.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2011)

Bassaddict, Make that picture your avatar, or I will. :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Jul 6, 2011)

:shock: :shock: Man thats one nasty looken white mellon :LOL2: :LOL2: Only kidden, Good Job Denny =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 6, 2011)

Jim said:


> Bassaddict, Make that picture your avatar, or I will. :lol:



Im gonna pretend i didn't read this!!!!



The only upside to this whole bald thing besides the low maintenance is I now no longer get out of bed during the night to use the bathroom. I now get up just to turn the ceiling fan and the AC off.................................... Ive been cold ever since Joe shaved my head!!!! My hair cant grow back fast enough!!


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice pate there Denny !!!

I'm surprised Ahab wants to use a razor blade. I'd have thought he'd want to use his bait knife. :wink: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 7, 2011)

Way to go Denny!

I started going short about 3 years ago (1/4 inch or so). Won't go back, which is odd cause for more than 10 years I had my hair half way down my back (no...not back hair :shock: ) Can't really do the bald thing cause of old injuries on the scalp (I know...it explains a lot).

I think you should take this opportunity to be a walking billboard! Put that dome to good use! Can you imagine the business you'd generate!

Here....this is what I'm talkin' bout!

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## poolie (Jul 7, 2011)

The BaldyBassAddict.jpg picture makes you look like a mass murder, but otherwise I like it :LOL2: 

Joking aside, I like it. Mother nature is well on her way to taking care of any hair issues I might have. Like the rest of the guys I keep mine very short and really don't miss having to keep up with a comb.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 7, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I think you should take this opportunity to be a walking billboard! Put that dome to good use! Can you imagine the business you'd generate!
> 
> Here....this is what I'm talkin' bout!
> 
> :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



I can only respond to this by saying one thing...........

_Just when I think you couldn't possibly be any dumber, you go and do something like this…and totally redeem yourself!_







LMAO :LOL2: 



poolie said:


> The BaldyBassAddict.jpg picture makes you look like a mass murder,



Funny, this was the same response MoM had.

Also I am now scared to go out of the house on account of having the same hair style as a well know radical group that i can now be mistaken for being a part of


----------



## fender66 (Jul 7, 2011)

> Also I am now scared to go out of the house on account of having the same hair style as a well know radical group that i can now be mistaken for being a part of Image



There's always the option of wearing a wig.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 7, 2011)

fender66 said:


> There's always the option of wearing a wig.



A little extreme, how do u think id look in a simple baseball cap?


----------



## fender66 (Jul 7, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > There's always the option of wearing a wig.
> ...



That would be my first choice and the easiest.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 7, 2011)

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > fender66 said:
> ...



Only if it is a Chicago Cubs hat


----------



## fender66 (Jul 7, 2011)

> Only if it is a Chicago Cubs hat



Now that's EXTREME! :shock:


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 7, 2011)

fender66 said:


> > Only if it is a Chicago Cubs hat
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's EXTREME! :shock:



You got to admit - it takes a tremendous amount of devotion and will power to be a die-hard Cubs fan ????


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 7, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Only if it is a Chicago Cubs hat



Think I'd rather take my chances......


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 7, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Only if it is a Chicago Cubs hat
> ...




boo, that was just plain mean


----------



## fender66 (Jul 7, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...


 :LMFAO:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 7, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...



Its not that I dont like the cubs :roll: Im just not a big baseball fan. Now football theres a sport, and once the Bears get rid of Cutler and actually have a chance Id be proud to take my bears hats out of retirement to sport around town............................



















Sad part is my hair will probably be down to my knees by then!!!

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> Nice pate there Denny !!!
> 
> I'm surprised Ahab wants to use a razor blade. I'd have thought he'd want to use his bait knife. :wink: :LOL2:



I keep my knives sharp so what fun would that be?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > > Only if it is a Chicago Cubs hat
> ...




As of Today:

Chicago Cubs, 35, 53 .398 

_____________________________

Philadelphia	55	33	.625 WOW!


----------

